# oo shutup 10



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi, Those of you who are using this software I was wondering what you are disabling?

thx


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

any responses guys plz?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It had only been a few hours since you posted. Please do not bump threads until at least 24 hours has gone by. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi,

Have a look at this page: http://hardenwindows10forsecurity.com


----------

